# Queen Cells



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Grafted my first queen cells last Saturday. Used 3 bars with 13 cell cups each for total of 39. Put them in a strong 2 story hive with cloake board between upper and lower boxes. Checked today and all but one drawn out and all but 6 capped.

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4049/4460796141_4b42e06214_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4044/4461574576_59875b8051_b.jpg


Plan to do another frame this weekend. Hope this one wasn't beginners luck.

Johnny


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

x $20 = $760 nice days pay


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

x $3.50-They're not mated queens yet

They look nice though. I would be happy to accomplish that. Some seem a little short but I don't raise my own, I buy my cells already made. I wish I had the time and/or patience to do that. Congrats.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Nice work! I remember the first time I tried to graft. I didn't have NEARLY the same success. I think I had a total of 20% were drawn out and capped. Didn't really try it again


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm impressed. The whole queen-growing process is still a mystery to me.

Are you literally just pulling young larva out of cells, sticking them in the Queen cups, and putting the frame back into a regular, working hive? 

If that's the case, what prompts them to make queens when they've already got one? Or do you remove her?

Clearly, I don't have a clue, but would love to learn more.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Broke-T,

Didn't you put these pics in the Photo Gallery forum so the pics could be seen like this?


"*Because they are way to large the way they are resize them and post"*
*Thanks HM46408*


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Joseph I normally use photobucket, but for some reason couldn't log on. So I used flicker and this was the only way I could get it to work.

Any flickr users know how to make them show up without linking?

Johnny


----------

